# Toilet Tank Won't Refill After Flushed



## plumberinlaw (Feb 22, 2010)

put in a new fill valve. A fluidmaster 400a is available at any plumbing supply place.


----------



## Robo_geek (May 1, 2011)

mander said:


> After I flush the toilet the bowl and the tank don't refill. I took the lid off the tank and when I lift the "floater" up a little everything starts to refill. It isn't the ball kind of floater. What could be wrong. It is like it doesn't know it is supposed to fill until I lift up on the floater. Any help is appericated. I know nothing about toilets and need to fix this quick as I will have a house full Saturday!



the float is sticking; if it's more than a couple of years old, spend the $10 and get a new flush valve. It takes like ten minutes to install.


----------



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

plumberinlaw said:


> put in a new fill valve. A fluidmaster 400a is available at any plumbing supply place.


I agree:thumbsup:
If you already have a fluidmaster in place (and it's acting this way), just replace the rubber seal/diaphragm (less than 2 bucks) and it's good as new.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

The fill valve and float may have an anti-flood feature that stops the fill depending on how slowly the float descended. See if there are additional parts such as a tether that is supposed to be attached to the flush handle arm that pulls the flapper up and distinguish a flush from a tank bolt leak.


----------



## mander (May 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone I bought a fluidmaster and should install it tomorrow.


----------



## Fletch24 (Dec 14, 2012)

Lightfoot said:


> I agree:thumbsup:
> If you already have a fluidmaster in place (and it's acting this way), just replace the rubber seal/diaphragm (less than 2 bucks) and it's good as new.


I'm having the same problem as mander. After flushing the toilet the tank occasionally won't fill unless I jostle the fill valve or turn the water off/on at the wall. 

I've replaced the fill valve twice but the problem persists. Once I used a fluidmaster but this didn't solve the problem.

The water pressure is very strong in the tank. I'm curious if this could be causing the issue. 

I'd appreciate any suggestions


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It's very easy to install the valve so that the float rubs against the side of the tank---rotate the valve so there is plenty of clearance---that is the cause 9 times out of 10


----------

